# Programme gesucht



## CrazyMind (3. Oktober 2003)

hi leutz ich bin auf der suche nach 2 programmen oder besser tools die mir helfen sollen zum einen . ein tool oder ein prog das so ähnlich arbeitet wie eine zeitschaltuhr also ich geb ne bestimmte zeit ein wie zB 60 min, automatisch nach 60 min beendet das tool dann alle leufenden programme und geht zum desktop zurück  so des erste des 2te wer ein tool um ordner mit passwörter zu belegen  wer echt cool wenn mir irgend jemand ne positive antwort schreibt "!" also machts jut""""


----------



## Frank Loizzi (3. Oktober 2003)

*Für was?*

Hallo,

ähm, für welches Betriebssystem nochmal? 

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------

